# Homage Watches



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I am prepared to take a bit of flack over this one but anyway.

Am I the only one here that thinks these Omega, Rolex & Panerai type "homage" watches are a bit like those Toyota MR2's you see with the Ferrari bodykits. From distance you might be fooled but on close inspection they are just not right and they will never go or sound like the real thing.

And as for people who then go on to say they are almost a good as the real thing :lol: TBH I think I would rather do without or go for an out and out fake rather than a lookalike.

What say you.

B.

BTW I've borrowed some flameproof overalls from the fitter so fire away.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

difficult to answer but the easiest way is if you can't afford a Â£5k watch and you like them and there is one that looks the same for only Â£500 then sure get one but not one of those really cheap Hong Kong copies

its ok to be poor and well dressed lol :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

are we talking out and out fakes or just a homage? 'coz...if its a homage then that would account for about 90% of most watches would'nt it? :blink:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> are we talking out and out fakes or just a homage? 'coz...if its a homage then that would account for about 90% of most watches would'nt it? :blink:


very good point i mean how many watches are homage watches of say the rolex sub absolutely loads


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Homages just make me want the original more, but fakes dont do it for me at all...


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

I've got a couple of homage's that I'm comfortable wearing. I wouldn't wear a fake though.

To me a homage (as long as it's not a blatant rip-off - I.e. identical in every way, apart from the name on the dial) is a compliment to the manufacturer the watch is based on. Although I'm not so sure they'd see it that way!

A fake is an illegal rip-off which devalues and damages their brand.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Been discussed many times and most have strong opinions - someone will be along with a can of worms soon :tongue2:

IMHO :-

Homage = Fine

Replica = Ok in certain circumstances, eg to see if it suits before getting the real thing

Copy =









What's the difference :-

Homage takes it's design cues from the original but has it's own 'personality'.

Replica copies an original design but doesn't pretend to be the real thing.

Copy designed to deceive.

*Homage *










*Replica*










*Copy*  ?










:tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

I know what you mean, but not everyone has the disposable income to enable them to spend thousands on a grail watch.

A good homage, built with decent quality components, to a guy on a limited income is as precious to him as the real thing is to a serious collector........ IMO outright fakes trying to pass themselves off as the real thing are a completely different kettle of fish.

I'm sure many serious collectors start at a young age buying homages, the family grows up and leaves home, hopefully a promotion or 2 at work, the mortgage is paid off, and all of a sudden they find they now have the funds to buy their grail (or a motorbike :lol: ).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> are we talking out and out fakes or just a homage? 'coz...if its a homage then that would account for about 90% of most watches would'nt it? :blink:


To clarify, I was thinking more of the mainstream such as blatent copies of say Omega Seamasters or Rolex Subs, not fakes just cheaper lookalike copies with generic brand names on the dials other wise you could say everything is a copy or a variation of something else.

B.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> IMHO :-
> 
> Homage = Fine
> 
> ...


think your bang on the button there........

worse....is if you try to pass off a copy as the real thing.....


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to throw this in but I'm very interested to hear what is thought of 'theonewatch' co?

I'd never heard of this co before until I read a thread in the sales forum this morning but  this is absolutely terrible - surely?

How on earth can they get away with it?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Sorry to throw this in but I'm very interested to hear what is thought of 'theonewatch' co?
> 
> I'd never heard of this co before until I read a thread in the sales forum this morning but  this is absolutely terrible - surely?
> 
> How on earth can they get away with it?


Havn't looked at it but assume it is selling fakes, you have to remember that in most of the contries that these watches are made and sold have no such a thing as a trades description act :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> TBH I think I would rather do without or go for an out and out fake rather than a lookalike.


Sad to hear that, Mr Bond. A fake is designed for one thing only, which is to deceive and, by its deception, robs the owner of the copyright. An _hommage_, however, is quite a different animal. It pays its respects, without damaging either the income or the reputation of the originator - a sort of professional flattery. Mozart composed many _hommages_ to Haydn - and Haydn was pleased as punch. It was Mozart's way of saying what a great guy he thought his mentor was. The history of music is full of this stuff. Vaughan Williams' "Fantasia On A Theme of Thomas Tallis" is another nice example, particularly so because it actually mentions Tallis in its title - a nice touch.

As for the difference between a copy and a fake - I guess a copy is ok as long as it does it lightheartedly. Weird Al Yankovic did a fantastic, hilarious and highly accomplished copy of "Beat It" by Michael Jackson, called "Eat It". It was the same song, but clearly and humorously not - if you see what I mean. I'll bet MJ enjoyed that one!

Just my 2p.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

What you also find from compaies such as theonewatch is that they often show photos of the real thing on their site, so you do your research and look closely and are impressed how real the watch looks... and then it arrives... ooof... :huh:








IMHO a 'copy' as bad as the BE shown is just a huge waste of your cash...sigh...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

squareleg said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > TBH I think I would rather do without or go for an out and out fake rather than a lookalike.
> ...


Am I allowed to disagree :lol: Sounds more to me that even in his day Mozart was was jumping on a bandwagon to make a few quid out of something that at the time was popular.

:lol:

But I do take your point as for the fake vs lookalike unfortunately just because it doesn't have Omega but every other detail is almost identical does that make it any better than a fake ???? probably made some are made in the same factory. I think it of a bit like supermarkets whith there own brand products and labels that look almost identical to the top branded product, what's in the can is edible and passable but almost always not as good as the original. My mother never could get me to believe her beans were as good a Heinz :lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> But I do take your point as for the fake vs lookalike unfortunately just because it doesn't have Omega but every other detail is almost identical does that make it any better than a fake ????


IMHO a big yes, it makes a huge difference.

I think we all agree that a "fake" or a "copy" is made intended to deceive. It will be intended to deceive the intended purchaser or if it is bought knowingly as a fake, to deceive those seeing it on the wearers wrist.

(I can think of only one single reason to buy & wear a fake... ???)

As long as the manufacturer puts his own name on a watch, I am comfortable with it being very very similar in outward appearance. I will know the workmanship, materials, finish, movement etc etc will not be the same. I have not been conned nor am I conning anyone.

Where I sometimes struggle is with the semantics between a replica & a homage.

Is it as simple as the maker of a homage acknowledges the inspiration of the original whereas the replica does not?

Would it be more acceptable if Alpha put on its website something like _"Our watches have been inspired by iconic designs of great watchmakers past & present"_? Actually I think it might...

Or perhaps a homage is a watch inspired by a design which is no longer made by the original watchmaker?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > But I do take your point as for the fake vs lookalike unfortunately just because it doesn't have Omega but every other detail is almost identical does that make it any better than a fake ????
> ...


think your right about alpha putting something like that on there buisness cards....i think the word inspired is on there.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I agree with your definition of a fake Steve :thumbsup:

Shawn is correct, taken from Alpha`s website...

"Inspired by the European watch making tradition" & "mechanic watches designed with Swiss heritage" you have to allow that the English isn`t perfect and naturally absolutely nothing they said would suit some people :wink2:

OK, as I`ve said before these watches exist...



> Simply because there are people who like the designs but are either not willing or able to pay the asking price of the originals.


&



> It is worth remembering that the Chinese are not the only ones who have made copies of famous designs, established Swiss companies also have including Grovana, Robert, Rotary, Bulova plus others as well as non-Swiss brands such as Timex & Sekonda etc, all have done so because there is a demand for these designs.


Again as I`ve said before I don`t really understand what all the fuss is about the likes of Alpha etc is, do owners of the originals worry that people might think their Rolex or whatever is a fake? :blink:

To my mind, if you do own one of these fine watches, be it a Rolex, Omega or Panerai etc, just enjoy it & ignore the `homages` 

I think hobbies such as watch collecting should just be a bit of fun, not taken too seriously & certainly not worth getting upset over, this is only watches we`re talking about here guys :wink2:

Finally, in the words of AlexR (the 4th Moderator) ... _"Watches are a bit rubbish really"  _


----------



## cmcm3 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just bought a Marina Militare, which is a homage/copy of the Panerai. Panerai are losing no money from me buying a MM, because I wouldn't buy a Panerai anyway. The reason I bought this watch is that I like the look of Panerai's but to me the real thing is priced beyond the value that I place on them, particularly the lower end ones, because IMHO all you get is the big chunky case and a slightly fettled generic movement. The MM cost me Â£75, the equivalent Panerai would have been c.Â£3k. There is nothing about the Panerai that I value enough to pay that kind of cash for, so the MM will do me fine. Im happy to pay when I feel I am getting VFM, and to me my recent SubLV and GMT purchases have been money well spent on quality and items that I would be as happy with on my wrist in 30 years as I am now. I value what Rolex offers highly enough that I am prepared to pay their prices and would not be happy with a homage/fake. With regard to the MM, the build quality is outstanding for its price. Its 98% of the quality for 2.5% of the price.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

cmcm3 said:


> Panerai are losing no money from me buying a MM, because I wouldn't buy a Panerai anyway.


Darn good argument, that. :thumbsup:

I should also have said something about 'tribute bands' in my earlier post. Bjorn Again, for instance, do nothing but enhance the value of the original - and even bring it to a wider audience. Maybe there's a parallel there.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I dont know about you but these days when I go to a meeting and see someone with a Rolex on I almost always assume its a fake now ! So in a round about sort of way some brands are getting damaged

Interested to hear all your comments :huh:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

With apologies to cmcm3:

I just bought a Debaufre GMT Ocean II, which is a homage/look-alike of the Rolex Explorer II. Rolex aren't losing money from me buying a Deb, because I wouldn't buy another Rolex anyway. The reason I bought this watch is that I like the look of Rolexs but to me the real thing is priced beyond the value that I place on them, because IMHO all you get is different grade of stainless steel and a slightly more accurate movement (arguable). The Deb cost me $650, the equivalent Rolex would have been c.$7-8k. There is nothing about the Rolex that I value enough to pay that kind of cash for, so the Deb will do me fine. Im happy to pay when I feel I am getting VFM, and to me my recent purchase has been money well spent on quality and an item that I would be as happy with on my wrist in 30 years as I am now. I do not value what Rolex offers highly enough that I am prepared to pay their ridiculous prices (again, I did once) and am very happy with my hommage/call it whatever. With regard to the Debaufre, the build quality is outstanding for its price. Its 99% of the quality for less than 10% of the cost.

Bottom line, $6500+/- is an awful lot of extra money to pay, just for a name. I don't have that kind of money to spend on a watch these days, and probably never will again. Does that mean I should only wear a cheap Seiko/Citizen/Pulsar/Swatch, and one that doesn't look anything like any other watch company's product?

My money, my choice, and I don't give a rats what anybody else thinks.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I cant believe were doing this one again.... :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this should be pinned :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

To quote rhaythorne:-



> Yep, a replica replica thread. Not sure if it's as good quality as the original though


 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...t=0&start=0


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

DMP said:


> I would be as happy with on my wrist in 30 years


I'll eat my hat if it is still going 30 years :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

On second thoughts don't take me up on that, the way I drink Vodka I won't last that long 

Shaken not Stirred

I think

:lol:


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

Homages are fime by me outright fakes aren't

But another way to look at it is do you buy your rolex/omega/paneri to enjoy yourself or to show off?

I bought mine to enjoy it myself, if people think its fake I don't really care, I know its genuine I can feel the quality of it and enjoy the experience of owning it for me.

This might be another can of worms but some people buy the watch to show they can afford it and they are often the ones who have the biggest problem with people looking like they have the same thing for less, at the end of all the arguing it really is personal choice and being comfortable with whats on your wrist is what its all about.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I have no qualms about owning and wearing a homage, I currently own a Marina Militare and an Alpha. I would prefer the "real thing" but the cost of the originals being totally prohibitive make it impossible for me, as I'm sure a lot of people will agree.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Fatbloke said:


> This might be another can of worms but some people buy the watch to show they can afford it and they are often the ones who have the biggest problem with people looking like they have the same thing for less


I like subtle 

If I was just out to impress I would have bought a couple of Jacobs for us. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JonW said:


> Homages just make me want the original more, but fakes dont do it for me at all...


same here :yes:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

if you want to own fakes or wear them do it ,as long as youre not passing them off as real or making a profit off them go for it ive bought some on holidays because they wee cheap and i wanted them ,and dont give all this oh they are funding organised crime please dont go there.

as for hommages i dont think theres alot of difference basically if you can afford the real thing go and buy it wear it and enjoy it - if you cant and you want to wear a fake then get one and enjoy it . the amount of pm's i had when i advertised my mystery watches on here could have sold them a few times over and just yesterday i had a brilliant mont blanc on that i bought in italy for 20 euros 3 years old now never missed a beat looks amazing. do i regret buying it no ,have i ever passed it off as real no have i ever showed it on here no, so im not taking sales away from mont blanc because i could never afford it anyway.

there yes im having a rant because this subject comes up all the time on here and it always ends up oh youre a lepper if you wear a fake well sadly theres alot of people who dabble on here and all too quick to recomend the websites where to buy them from but never speak up.

jason.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I cant believe were doing this one again.... :lol:


It is getting rather boring, but as long as some people keep slagging of watches which look like others & by implication the people who buy them then it will continue


----------



## renykeny (Nov 24, 2006)

i have owned both myself and find that while no one else may know....i do...


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> if you want to own fakes or wear them do it ,as long as youre not passing them off as real or making a profit off them go for it ive bought some on holidays because they wee cheap and i wanted them ,and dont give all this oh they are funding organised crime please dont go there.
> 
> as for hommages i dont think theres alot of difference basically if you can afford the real thing go and buy it wear it and enjoy it - if you cant and you want to wear a fake then get one and enjoy it . the amount of pm's i had when i advertised my mystery watches on here could have sold them a few times over and just yesterday i had a brilliant mont blanc on that i bought in italy for 20 euros 3 years old now never missed a beat looks amazing. do i regret buying it no ,have i ever passed it off as real no have i ever showed it on here no, so im not taking sales away from mont blanc because i could never afford it anyway.
> 
> ...


What he said 

Regards, Graham.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

grahamr said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > if you want to own fakes or wear them do it ,as long as youre not passing them off as real or making a profit off them go for it ive bought some on holidays because they wee cheap and i wanted them ,and dont give all this oh they are funding organised crime please dont go there.
> ...


im amazed someone actually agreed with me on this subject but im a bit narked off with all this homage bollox ,yeah id like to be wearing omegas or uboats(personally i prefer them to most brands -i think ive only seen one on this forum )but at the moment i cant afford it so if you want to wear fakes -do it just dont passit off as the real mccoy .

jason.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheap and cheerful does me - well you all know that, but it does lots of other folks as well! :yes:

Whilst I was on hols, incoming was a white Alpha Exploder from a forum member (Thanks John, arrived OK), and it's fine by me, but also in the postie inbox was another Shanghai (a chrome one this time) and how the hell can you fault a mechanical watch that costs Â£8.57 shipped from HK ?









That's me got two of those, a goldtone, and now this chrome, wind them up each day and after a week or two "running-in" it's bad if they go out by more than a minute! *WTF,* I mean to say, is that affordable or is it affordable? So what, if it lasts three years and falls apart, what does that come to? *LESS THAN 1p a DAY* And they have to be considered a copy/homage to any Swiss or other dress watch of the 60's through to the 80's :lol:

Yes, I've got a couple of really cheap HK fakes, there's the Rolly Sub, another Rolly that came in this year - as an "old school" fake when you could put Rolly on the dial and that was enough for most folks. And i've got a Seagull Exploder copy - but they all keep time, and do it well enough compared with any other "genuine" watches I have.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

I Own one fake copy of an expensive watch that I also own - this has been covered by the "Replica Watch Quality" Topic earlier,

So I am not going to do it again.

The fake or Replica in question is a high end one, correct weight & shape, ETA High end cal etc,

Owning this fake has bought nothing but dissapointment & frustration for me,

Dissapointment and frustration that the manufacturer of the watch that this replica copies

cannot produce a watch that resists scratching and keeps as good time as the replica.

So in my experience, Some of the decent replica's Must have an impact on the sale of the watches that they rip off

because they are getting very,very good at being a good timepiece.

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grahamr said:


> I Own one fake copy of an expensive watch that I also own - this has been covered by the "Replica Watch Quality" Topic earlier,
> 
> So I am not going to do it again.
> 
> ...


Well at least if you buy an Alpha you can be sure there`s no way you are denting the sales of the originals


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Aaaaaarrrggggghhhhhhhhhh.........I saw this thread......'an I thought.....aaaaaaarrrrggggghhhhh.......not again.......it's a thread to make yer feel like gripping the edge of a table with yer toes and snapping chunks out of the aforementioned article of furniture..........'an I thought..........don't get involved lad.........it will make yer ill, wind you up...... and have you changing yer wrist watches more often than a ladies nightie going up and down on a honeymoon.

Homages are great if they are done with class and style, and not done to deceive.

I would give 2 examples of superb homage watches.......not meant to deceive......and it would be the new PRS10, and the RLT69.

Right..........I now need to have a lie down while my snapping toes cool off!!!   :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I hope yer toes are still there tomorrow Griff.

If not, you are seriously shagged.  :lol:


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

renykeny said:


> i have owned both myself and find that while no one else may know....i do...


In a nutshell...

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

The question is only relevant in fora such as this where members who are into watches either have originals or would freely admit that their homage / replica is just that. If you're comfortable with your homage watch then enjoy it. If you're not, then don't wear it. Trying to pass if off as anything else on our forums wouldn't get far and would be pointless. In the big wide world however, most people, i.e. non watch enthusiasts probably wouldn't know what was a fake / replica / homage and to be honest, most probably wouldn't give a sh*t.

A.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Like Griff, I wanted to stay out of this but its like a moth to a flame.... 

Im biting my virtual lip at the moment but after looking up the definition of homage on wiki I thought I would cut and paste a bit h34r:



> Homage may occasionally be perceived negatively by critics as a techique often associated with amateur creators


 

At the end of the day, Its up to you, no one will change your mind really, everyone has their own views and thats that....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Like Griff, I wanted to stay out of this but its like a moth to a flame....
> 
> Im biting my virtual lip at the moment but after looking up the definition of homage on wiki I thought I would cut and paste a bit h34r:
> 
> ...


I suppose you`re right Jase, your`re never going to like soya milk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


As said I don't so much have a problem with them and it is absolutely not a matter of slagging anybody or their watches off. But what does annoy me a bit sometimes is someone trying to make out they are as good as the real thing sort of like a comment recently, the crown wobbles on my "BRAND X" but it does that on a Rolex/Omega/Whatever as well :huh: I have owned 4, one was a 1978 GMT, the crowns don't wobble even after 20 years  I have been very very lucky in recent years to be able to own some of my childhood dream watches but I also have a box full of others that cost a fraction of the price.

Oh and the U Boat not to everybodies taste but they are nice in the steel


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

> As said I don't so much have a problem with them and it is absolutely not a matter of slagging anybody or their watches off. But what does annoy me a bit sometimes is someone trying to make out they are as good as the real thing sort of like a comment recently, the crown wobbles on my "BRAND X" but it does that on a Rolex/Omega/Whatever as well :huh: I have owned 4, one was a 1978 GMT, the crowns don't wobble even after 20 years


Sorry I "annoyed you a bit" Mr 007, but when I've pull the crown out to the furthest position on every watch I've ever owned, it's wobbled. That's a fact, sorry if it "annoys" you.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I suppose you`re right Jase, your`re never going to like soya milk


That must be my *"real"* problem - I *DO* like soya milk :yes: - I think it's lovely!  But the question is, is soya milk a fake, a COPY, or a Homage? h34r:

(Join my new society the ISML [ Institute of Soya Milk Lovers ], membership dues, send me any fake, copy or homage watches you don't want :rofl: )


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > grahamr said:
> ...


lovely watch that hoping to get one end of the year to cellebrate the end of my i v a ,**** i wear a fake watch and have an iva what will people think?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

DMP said:


> > As said I don't so much have a problem with them and it is absolutely not a matter of slagging anybody or their watches off. But what does annoy me a bit sometimes is someone trying to make out they are as good as the real thing sort of like a comment recently, the crown wobbles on my "BRAND X" but it does that on a Rolex/Omega/Whatever as well :huh: I have owned 4, one was a 1978 GMT, the crowns don't wobble even after 20 years
> 
> 
> Sorry I "annoyed you a bit" Mr 007, but when I've pull the crown out to the furthest position on every watch I've ever owned, it's wobbled. That's a fact, sorry if it "annoys" you.


 :lol: :lol:

In the overall scheme of things it doesn't really matter, truth be told it takes a lot more than a wobbly crown to really annoy me


----------



## renykeny (Nov 24, 2006)

nice boat


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

renykeny said:


> nice boat


??????


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

B im just wondering why you have a lefty on the wrong hand ....it has to be so you can take a picture of it yes?

very nice though


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bill_uk said:


> B im just wondering why you have a lefty on the wrong hand ....it has to be so you can take a picture of it yes?
> 
> very nice though


It is on the right (left) arm, meant to be that way so as the crown doesn't get in the way with it being such a big watch and I read a bit to do with wearing wet suit, but it could be worn on either arm. I have never worn a watch on my right arm just wouldn't feel right to me. I have another left hooker in my box somewhere, I will have a look for it and take a picture for you.

B.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I have no problem with a homage and have one myself, a alpha which is a homage to a omega. I do not like and would never buy a out and out copy. Something that looks exactly the same with the name and logo on it there is no point. If you can't get the real thing then don't get one at all. Some copy's are very good and look almost exactly the same but you would still know yourself that it was a fake. Not good.

Here is my Alpha homage. Limited edition of only 100.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Having recently bought a Marina Militare I can definitely say I like homage watches. An homage doesn't pretend to be anything, it doesn't deceive and it pays respect to the original design. Plus there's nothing to say that an homage watch isn't an excellent watch in its own right.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Anybody know the status of the Panerai lawsuit? Is Naples still shut down?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Hehehehe, obviously Panerai aren't too pleased with Marina then. :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Why would they be?

Its a copy of their design...

It doesnt pay respect or homage, it duplicates the watch entirely......

It pretends to be the watch it is copying......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh ****, not this thread again.....lock it lock it now! :lol:


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> I am prepared to take a bit of flack over this one but anyway.
> 
> Am I the only one here that thinks these Omega, Rolex & Panerai type "homage" watches are a bit like those Toyota MR2's you see with the Ferrari bodykits. From distance you might be fooled but on close inspection they are just not right and they will never go or sound like the real thing.
> 
> ...


If you cant afford the real one today, then save for the real one tomorrow. All good things are worth the wait. It's nice to have a ' One day I will have one of those' wish. No fakes ever !

Cheers. Merry Xmas epsi:


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > grahamr said:
> ...


Nice kettle, how much and who from !. I like that very much. Hope you dont mind me enquiring.

Cheers,


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

mel said:


> Cheap and cheerful does me - well you all know that, but it does lots of other folks as well! :yes:
> 
> Whilst I was on hols, incoming was a white Alpha Exploder from a forum member (Thanks John, arrived OK), and it's fine by me, but also in the postie inbox was another Shanghai (a chrome one this time) and how the hell can you fault a mechanical watch that costs Â£8.57 shipped from HK ?
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more :yes:


----------

